# Leg cramps during sex?



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

I haven 't ever seen this posted and wonder if anyone else has ever experienced this problem and what they did about it?

We will be in the middle of consummating our sex when H will feel a leg cramp coming on. Sometimes I can help him work it out but often it is so painful it completely takes over and negates any pleasure we feel
from our orgasms.

We have tried different positions but so many can be effected by this...about the only one that doesn't induce a cramp is me on top which is not either of our favorites.

It doesn't happen every time but I would say 1 out of 4 times making both of us overly wary every time we begin..not conducive to the experience!

We are aware that his age(63), dehydration or overwork can be a factor. And there is not alot of help for this medically.


Has anyone experienced this or have any suggestions?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Occasionally I'll get one, but if I change positions as soon as it begins, I can avoid it getting worse.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

one in four is pretty serious. I have this problem but it is more like one in four years. Leg cramps can be prevented by maintaining good calcium, potassium and magnesium levels. You can take supplements. At your age you should ask your doc about potassium. Dehydration does affect it. Eating more bananas is all my daughter needs (she gets leg cramps in her sleep). 
Talk to a doctor or nutritionist.
Watch the dehydration.
Keep up the romance!
MN


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

At his age, this is something you cannot let go. It seems like if it happens during exercise, it could have some important meaning with vascular or circulatory health, according to what I found in a search. It may not, so don't get too excited. It is however, one thing that needs addressed by his physician. Please don't put it off.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

What is his workout like?


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> Leg cramps can be prevented by maintaining good calcium, potassium and magnesium levels. You can take supplements. At your age you should ask your doc about potassium.


Yes, and manganese has also been shown to make a big difference. Sunflower seeds are a good source.


----------



## alonetogether8 (Aug 25, 2014)

My MIL gets charley horses all the time, and it's because of her poor circulation. She makes this worse by sitting around and not being active, and having a poor diet.

Has he been to the Dr? It's definitely something to ask about since it is happening with regularity. 

Stretching can also help (like beforehand), as well as being well hydrated and eating a good diet. 

If your H isn't getting a lot of exercise other than sex, it could just be that the muscles are tight and not used enough. My MIL gets the charley horses when sitting after she's actually been doing something (like walking around somewhere) because she's so used to being inactive. 

I hope it gets better for him.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi allwillbewell

My experience is that leg cramps is not specific to one's age; I have experienced these painful cramps for over 45 years. I have been to doctors with this issue many times but it was a cardiologist that suggested Tonic Water WITH Quinine. This is the only thing that works for me and I often get relief in about 10 minutes. 

Generally, my cramps will start in my toes or the arch of a foot and eventually move up to a calf or upper leg muscles. Crazy -- I know but that is my experience. I have learned that when I feel a cramp starting in the lower extremities, I will drink some tonic Water WITH Quinine and then I will not get the more severe cramps in my upper legs. I am particularly mindful of doing this BEFORE engaging in sex so as not to spoil the fun!!:smthumbup:


----------



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everone for the tips...will start a regimen of hydration, suppliments and will start a new drive to getting himself checked out physically by a dr. Something I have been pressuring him to do for quite a while...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Yay


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

Does he have a skeletal pinched nerve? I was told by my neurologist my leg cramps came from either dehydration, which I did have a problem with in the past, or the pinched nerve in my lower back.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

ifweonly said:


> Hi allwillbewell
> 
> My experience is that leg cramps is not specific to one's age; I have experienced these painful cramps for over 45 years. I have been to doctors with this issue many times but it was a cardiologist that suggested Tonic Water WITH Quinine. This is the only thing that works for me and I often get relief in about 10 minutes.
> 
> Generally, my cramps will start in my toes or the arch of a foot and eventually move up to a calf or upper leg muscles. Crazy -- I know but that is my experience. I have learned that when I feel a cramp starting in the lower extremities, I will drink some tonic Water WITH Quinine and then I will not get the more severe cramps in my upper legs. I am particularly mindful of doing this BEFORE engaging in sex so as not to spoil the fun!!:smthumbup:


I've had this too, and a pharmacist friend told me the same thing. In fact, there are quinine pills. 

And if nothing else, mix that tonic water with some Tanqueray Rangpur Lime gin and that oughta relax things a little.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Stretching before you start might help


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Coconut water has helped mine. Had them most of my life. Coconut water has all but alleviated them.


----------

